# Mountian iron missouri coca cola bottle



## Chukason (May 29, 2021)

Found this cocacola bottle today and can't find any information on it it says coca cola bottling company on the shoulder and mountain iron mo. At the bottom does anyone have any information


----------



## Chukason (May 29, 2021)

Chukason said:


> Found this cocacola bottle today and can't find any information on it it says coca cola bottling company on the shoulder and mountain iron mo. At the bottom does anyone have any information


Sorry for the mistake but it is actually a mountain grove mo bottle after I got my magnifying glass I found the correct spelling and the font was a little strange as well


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

Wow! That is a very scarce bottle that was one of a handful of bottles that used script writing, which was against the policy of the Coca-Cola company.  Using script on an odd shaped bottle. This was a short lived bottle not many have surfaced. $600 value in mint condition.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 30, 2021)

Very nice find!  Only the second one of these nonstandard bottles (for a non-Coke product I assume) that I've seen which has the script logo on it.


----------



## bottle-bud (May 30, 2021)

An article I found from 1924


----------



## Chukason (May 31, 2021)

Thank you all for the information the inside cleaned very well but the outside has some scuffs and case rashing but to find such a rare bottle in a crate of acl's in an antique store in south Georgia for 20 dollars I feel lucky to own and add to my collection again thank you for the information


----------

